# Garage Sale! Hot Mods P5X, C6BB, Mugen Starter Box, Radical 621T, & More!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's a bunch of goodies!

First up is a pair of Novarossi P5X motors. The motor on the left is a standard P5X that is getting low on compression. I took it apart to inspect it and it looks to me like a 6-8 gallon old motor. The rod seems ok and the bearings looks good, so you could probably pinch it and get it going again, The motor on the right is a Hot Mods P5X and looks to be in about the same condition as the other motor.....around 6-8 gallons or so. Looks like this one will need a rod, as there is some play in it. Both carbs look good and clean and slide easily. These would be easy fix motors if you have a pinching sleeve, or you could use them both for parts. $110 shipped takes the pair

Next up is a pair of RB C6BB motors. The motor on the left is complete, but as you can see from the pictures will need a good cleaning, a pinch, and maybe new bearings. The motor on the right still runs and has about 6 gallons through it. Compression is still ok, but certainly not close to new. I'd say about another gallon through this one and she'll need a pinch. Bearings, rod, and carb are all great. $135 shipped takes the pair

Next up is a Radical 621T that has about 5 gallons on it. Compression is still decent and everything is functional. I tested this motor and it ran good. I've heard stories of these being 8-10 gallon motors, so there's still life left in this one I'd say. $110 shipped gets it

Next up is an O'Donnell Black oversized cooling head. It is a 4 bolt type, and will fit standard Novarossi & RB motors such as the ones mentioned above. As you can see from the pictures it is very clean and ready to use. $20 shipped gets it

Next up is a pair of Novarossi Hardcoated 9886 & 9853 pipes. These pipes were both sent out for hardcoating and have no major dents, dings, or rash. Comes with a standard, hardcoated header, new gasket, and new springs installed. The 9886 pipe is for top end, and the 9853 is for mid range & bottom end. This combo of pipes should be all you'll need for just about any type of motor or track condition. $40 shipped gets the pair

Last up is a Mugen purple starter box complete with a pair of LRP 1600 matched battery packs, deans connectors installed, and a intellipeak AC/DC charger/discharger. As you can see from the pictures, the box is pretty clean as far as starter boxes go. The batteries charge fully, the belts, wheel, & motors all are in good condition. All four pegs are on the top. The handle & plastic has no cracks, and there are no missing screws. $50 shipped gets it. I will sell this outright locally for $30.....but because of the overall weight of the package, the shipping is high. I prefer local pick up for the $30, but if you want it shipped, I will gladly do so for the $50 price.

The best way to get a hold of me is to email me directly at [email protected]

I don't always check these boards, so if you reply to this thread or send me a PM, I may not be able to get back with you immediately.

Paypal only, or cash for local pick up. My paypal is my email address above.

All of the motors are sold as is and are consider used or for parts

I also have more detailed pictures available if you want them....I just didn't want to flood this thread with 40 pictures or so! Just email me and I'll send you what I've got.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey courtney, wheres my finders fee? haha jk


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's called "you still owe me MORE money for gas from last weekend" fee!


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

my radical has about 6 gallons on it and it still SCREAMS


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

hey courtney. id like to get your radical when i get the extra coin.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys, the Radical was purchased from a guy in Austin. I was told that it had 3 gallons through it, but you never know. When I purchase stuff from people (especially motors), I just assume that it has been used 1.5 to 2 times as much as they are actually saying. That said, this motor may really have 3 gallons on it. But based on my experience checking motors (and I've check A LOT of them), I'd guestimate about 5 gallons. I ran this motor in one of my ebay cars just to check it, and it idled great and started easily. I took the backplate off and the rod looks ok and there isn't much play in it. So, I would confidently say that it still has some life left in it. With a pinch and maybe a set of bearings, it's probably got a lot of life left in it. 

That's the story on it.

Josh, hope that answers your question you PM'd me.

Jerry, good to see you around again. It'd be a good time for you to get back in the game! You should come hang out with us for a while at the next race up at Mikes in July. Heard from Phil?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i been sick the last week. just starting to clear up. got some things the next couple of weekends. but im getting back in. talk to phil from time to time. we live in the same hood. i have a radical 621t with the pipe i have on it, it was ballistic. But im coming back. Just gonna take a little time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

good to hear man.......I'll look forward to it!

I know that Phil probably wouldn't go to Mike's, but he's welcome to come race at our other races.


----------

